# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  water with sharks, crocodiles or monsters

## Pocahontas

I've been seeing such dream for minimum last 10 years.
I'm in dark or dirty water (river, ocean etc.), or in a building but the water is around me everywhere  with lots of sharks or crocodiles or big snakes (like anaconda) monsters who are trying to kill me. I always run or seim awsy from them. Sometimes they manage to bite me.

What does it mean?

----------


## Synergeon

First of all I've to say that we should know something more ( a lot, indeed) about you to give a better interpretation, by the way I'll try.

Water often - not always - symbolizes the uncoscious. So the dream could simply mean you fear to discover unknown part about yourself.
Don't worry, dive into the water  :smiley:

----------


## kadie

Seems like a fear of abandonment/ fear of being torn away from your safety type of dream.

----------


## Awaker

Does it happen every so often or is it kind of random?

Also, have you logged when it occurs and looked into events that happened around that time that may be stressful? I have this monster type dream that occurs when I'm rather stressed otherwise it doesn't really occur. To me it seems like it's just a projection of what's going on in my life at the time.

----------


## Samael

You are anxious about something in your life and your brain is manifesting this through your physical fear of being attacked by things in water where you can't see them or defend against them.

It's a valid and common fear, which is the reason that shark attack stories spread like wildfire (despite sharks killing fewer people by an order of magnitude per year than COWS do in the US). You might be afraid of something that you aren't aware of consciously (the "you can't see it coming" angle), but it's also likely that you just get this dream any time you feel anxious in real life. After all, dreams are just your brain defragmenting your memories from the day. It sounds like this fear is just something your mind brings up whenever it seems relevant.

----------

